# Grabs with spins... front 3's easiest grab?



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey guys.
I'm reasonably comfortable with my 1's and 3's and wanting to start throwing some grabs in there. In particular what grab is best to first try with a front 3? Also wondering about back 1's. 
Thanks!


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

indy grabs or just try a few grabs without spins and see what feels best


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Stalefish on a front 3 is probably the easiest. It's easy to reach and doesn't stall the spin. 

Melon for back 1's.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

The 'comfort' grab tends to vary a lot depending on the spin direction/trick and rider preference.

Melon, indy, stalefish and mute grabs are the common ones - with melon and indy probably being the most common to start with when it comes to grabs.

A lot of comfort also tends to come from which grabs you learnt first. For me, I learnt indy grabs first, so I tend to have that as my default grab for a lot of tricks before I start playing with other grabs. I know others who are the same with melon grabs.

Food for thought though - it can help to pick the grab that lets you continue to 'lead' the spin with your upper body. Eg - A lot of people spinning frontside use melon as their default grab because they find it locks their body into a nice frontside spin position.


----------

